# Help with kid breed!!!!



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello everyone!!!!!

So this is my first post! I am new here and I am so excited I found this spot! I am new at this whole Goat thing! I have had goats for about 2 years now, but I am just now starting to breed! I have a questions that I am battling with right now! I was hoping you all could help me!
So my Doe is very much Pregnant (not sure when her due date is though) but I am not sure what the breed of the babies will be. The doe is Mini Nubian\Kinder and the buck is a Pygmy\Nigerian Dwarf!
Also I have read a lot have pro's and con's about vaccinations! I live in East Texas and was hoping to get everyone's thoughts on that as well!
Thank you for your help!!!!
Have a wonderful Day!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.

Does she have an udder beginning?
How are you feeding her?

Does she have free choice looses salt and minerals with copper and selenium?

The babies will be a cute mix of them all. 

A month before kidding, we give CD&T vaccine. But not having a due date, makes it hard for you. 
Do you have any history on them? 

CD&T helps prevent tetanus and overeating disease.
Some breeders use other vaccine types but may not be needed in some area's. So use your best judgment. 
CD&T I think though, is a really good one to give them.

How do they look, can you get pics of them?

Have you taken in a fecal for worms and cocci?
Are they thin or fat?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome! Never bred or kidded, no help.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome, I would market the kids as "mixed miniature breed" when the time comes.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome, Im not a breeder but have a pygmy X nigi buckling haha.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Please do the CD&T. I didn't know about it when I was new and I had one die of tetanus. It was awful.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Does she have an udder beginning?
> How are you feeding her?
> ...


Hello Toth Boer Goats!

Thank you for replying! 
Yes both of my Doe's have beginning utters. One is a lot Larger than the other!

I am feeding them a 12% all stock (not sweet feed) mixed with alfalfa pellets and some Goat Mineral and vitamin supplement! There is also a Mineral and Salt block that they have access to when I let them out with my cows.

The reason I was asking about the breed is because I was told tat a Kinder is a mix between a Pygmy and a Nubian. The Doe is a Mini Nubian/Kinder and the Buck is a Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf! So I was thinking a Pygmy/Mini Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf? LOL!

I spoke with my vet today and he suggested me giving my goats the CDT shot now since I am not sure when the girls due dates are, and I was not sure if they had ever had the shots!

I believe that my girls are fat, but all their weight seems to be dropped. Their hips have sunk in, which in my mind, I thought the babies had dropped! After 20 days I took my smaller doe in to the vet (her babies dropped first) to make sure everything was fine and the vet checked her out and he said that she wasn't even in labor yet! But everything looked good!

I have added some pictures of both my Doe's and my Buck! My dark brown Doe, I was told, is a Pygmy but I believe she is a dwarf! She is smaller than my buck! 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Pretty buck! I like him!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Pretty buck! I like him!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are looking good.

Sounds like you are feeding OK.
But don't over grain them the last month of pregnancy.
The last month, I do feed some grain with molasses in it.

Giving the CD&T now is wise, as your vet suggested, be sure to follow up with the booster in 21 to 28 later.

I just hope the smaller doe isn't too much smaller than the buck.

Check the bigger doe for lice.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They are looking good.
> 
> Sounds like you are feeding OK.
> But don't over grain them the last month of pregnancy.
> ...


I also give them free range hay! I forgot to add that!
Do you just add molasses from like the store?
My vet didn't say anything about the booster!! But I will definitely give them one!
With the smaller doe, she is a lot smaller but I do not know if the babies belong to my buck. The lady I got her from thinks she was pregnant when I got her and the buck she was with before was the same size as her! I got her September 8th so I am right in that window of it could be either or! 
How do I check for lice and how do I treat?
Thank you so much for all the help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they will need a booster CD&T shot, then they are good for 1 year thereafter.

As for the molasses. I get a grain which has it in it already.

Part the hair with your hand and look for small black bugs.
They are small.
If I see swirl spots in the hair, the goats are itching and it is most likely lice.
Ultra boss for lice is a good one and safe for preggo's.

Glad to help.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, they will need a booster CD&T shot, then they are good for 1 year thereafter.
> 
> As for the molasses. I get a grain which has it in it already.
> 
> ...


Ok.... so you might be getting sick of me!!!!! Im so sorry but I am new at this and I want to do it right! I do appreciate all of your help!!!!!! 
So I parted her hair and looked for small black bugs a few times yesterday and today and found nothing except what looked like dandruff! Could that be why she is itching and her hair always looks parted where she has been itching? 
All 3 of my goats lean on the fence and drag (I have cattle fencing) like they are just scratching, but I thought that was normal since they all do it and they have been since I have brought them home! 
The bigger doe is the only one that actually reaches around and bites her sides.

Also the bigger doe is starting to make a crying sound every time she bleats. All 3 of them have always sounded different but hers went from a bleat to a almost a cry! She doesn't seem like she is in pain or sick in any way. I have chalked it up to her being pregnant and probably uncomfortable! Am I wrong for thinking that way?

Thank you again for all of your help!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be nothing, but it may be the beginning of lice too.
Just keep an eye on. Is safe to use Ultra boss on preggo's.
Go by goat instructions, put on the topline, they sell it at tractor supply. That is if you have to treat them. 
It you haven't seen any, they may be OK for a while.


Can you get some BOSS( black oil sunflower seeds)?
It may help their skin. Just a sprinkle a small handful on top of their grain. Brushing them may help too. It may be too cold and stressful to wash them.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> It may be nothing, but it may be the beginning of lice too.
> Just keep an eye on. Is safe to use Ultra boss on preggo's.
> Go by goat instructions, put on the topline, they sell it at tractor supply. That is if you have to treat them.
> It you haven't seen any, they may be OK for a while.
> ...


I will get some Ultra Boss just in case!!!!
I will also get some Black Oil Sunflower Seeds! I will give them a little each day!
I have been giving them a sprinkle of Pumpkin Seeds each day because I heard that it helps keeps worms away! And they love them! I give them to all my animals!
Definate too cold for a bath!!!

Thank You Again!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All stock grains contains no copper, anything that can be fed to sheep has no copper, you need to get some supplemental copper in their diets. Blocks are not a good source of minerals for goats, their tongues are not rough enough to get anything out of them and it will cause them to have sore tongues. Loose minerals not made for sheep should be available 24/7/365 to keep them balanced.

Good luck with the kids, I bet they will be adorable!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some lice are whitish, so keep an eye open for bugs in other colors besides brown!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So I have driven all over town to so many feed stores ( I have 2 left to check) and I cannot find Ultra Boss anywhere! I still cannot see any bugs on her but she is so skirmish that I get looking and she takes off! So I have 2 questions....
If I treat her but she does not have lice or mites, will it hurt her?
If I cannot get my hands on some Ultra Boss, is there another way to treat them? Maybe a natural way? I have lots of essential oils in my house!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, did you try tractor supply?
Ask your local feed store if they can order it for you. '
Some will.

If they do not have lice, no, it won't hurt them if treated.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Hmm, did you try tractor supply?
> Ask your local feed store if they can order it for you. '
> Some will.
> 
> If they do not have lice, no, it won't hurt them if treated.


I finally just ordered some online! Will be here in a day or two


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## murandalisa (Dec 22, 2018)

Tea tree oil and coconut oil worked for me and I used cylence on my nursing’s does and babies correct me if I’m wrong. But I didn’t have any problems afterwards


----------

